

Ask HN: How come some threads don't allow comments - deutronium

For instance on http://hackerne.ws/item?id=3269133
there is no link to 'discuss'.
======
michael_dorfman
YC companies have the ability to make job postings, which also appear here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>, and have no comments/discussion.

~~~
deutronium
Ah, thanks for explaining that.

